# Razor burn/bumps



## mariecinder (Nov 26, 2007)

So, shaving in the bikini area is never fun but when you have a bf it must be done. lol The problem is that after, when the hairs start to grow back (which is usually a day or two after) I start to get painful bumps and irratated areas. So I was wondering if anyone had any remidies or tips for this?

I'm deathly afraid of waxing so unfortunately that's not an option for me. lol


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 27, 2007)

I use a variety of methods for my bikini area depending on the amount of time I have - waxing, both in salon and at home (messy but not that hard), wet shaving, and dry shaving. I actually don't get much irritation and I only get the odd ingrown.

To reduce irritation and redness after waxing or shaving, try an aspirin solution. I'm a huge Paula Begoun fan; she makes a product especially for this with aspirin and other anti-irritants (Skin Relief Treatment). You can also crush aspirin and dissolve it in some water and glycerin. You would use this right after shaving like a toner. The other thing I would try is a 0.5% - 1% cortisone cream. You might want to ask the pharmacist for one that is suitable for the genital area. For ingrown hairs, if a light scratch won't bring it to the surface, then I leave it alone and let it take its time. It can take ages but I don't like digging around with tweezers in that area.

If you want to avoid irritation and ingrowns altogether, try the Seiko Cleancut. It's a personal shaver designed just for the bikini area. I got mine on eBay but it should be available in plenty of online as well as offline retailers (Amazon, for one, and the Shaver Shop in Australia). This is like a men's electric razor but gives a much finer shave, fairly comparable to wet shaving. No nicks, no cuts, no irritation! It even lets you do shapes or designs because it only shaves hair that is quite short (the longer hairs won't be shaved). I've heard that porn stars use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think it's a combination of being very practised and also getting lots of salon waxes which weakens the hair so it is less irritating to remove. Gosh, I just realised my bikini area hasn't been in its "natural" state for years


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2007)

I use a product called Tend Skin (got it on ebay...like 7 bucks). Definitely worth it!


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Nov 27, 2007)

What's Tendskin? Is that like a cream?


----------



## damsel (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I use a product called Tend Skin (got it on ebay...like 7 bucks). Definitely worth it!_

 
I second this. Tend Skin is the only thing that keeps my ingrown hairs @ bay.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeBella86* 

 
_What's Tendskin? Is that like a cream?_

 
It's a liquid. It's best to apply it with a cotton ball.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 27, 2007)

you can always try aloe vera it helps make the area not itchy and irritated


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 28, 2007)

I looked up the Tend Skin and there was only one listing for like $42. I'll try again though. The shaver looks nice but geeze its a lot of money! Might be worth the investment though.

Has anyone had permanent hair removal done in that area? Is there such a thing?


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_ I start to get painful bumps and irratated areas. So I was wondering if anyone had any remidies or tips for this?_

 
Finding out that I am allergic to Nair and other depilatories, I use a Remmington hair trimmer. Works great for me.


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_The shaver looks nice but geeze its a lot of money! Might be worth the investment though._

 
Do you mean the Cleancut? I got mine for less than $100AUD including shipping, which is the cost of two Brazilian waxes. Less even, as the beauty therapist I go to is cheaper than most.

Doesn't Tend Skin have alcohol in it? That's the last thing I'd want to be putting on freshly waxed or shaved skin anywhere on my body. Agree with the aloe vera suggestion though, it would be very cooling and soothing.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I always put good lotion on there after shaving. It seems to 'calm' it. lol.


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks girls!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 2, 2008)

Nad's used to make a really good ingrown hair exfoliator which I thought was great but I haven't found it in stores for ages.

I'm looking for a new razor but I might try one of the hair trimmers, I'll have to check out shaver shop.
Do they get a clean shave? I can't stand shaving and it not being smooth.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 2, 2008)

i love bikini zone products. def check them out. any redness/bumps freaking disappear overnight 4 me.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 2, 2008)

do you use regular razors and shaving cream ?  You can buy special bikini line razors at wal-mart a pack of three fro like $2.00 , and shaving gel for the bikini line ( normally right there next to each other) in the shaving stuff. That really helped for me =). I think the shaving gel is the bikini zone product mentioned above =)


----------



## ecm04e (Jun 5, 2008)

i read somewhere that using a new/ somewhat new razor every time you do it helps. i do that, use a razor for about a week (assuming you do it every couple of days) and then get rid of it. dull razors make it worse. also, exfoliate with a moisturizing soap. i use dove...it really is great and doesn't have a lot of perfumes which is better for that area. i only get bumps if i use a bad razor. that suggestion to get the special smaller ones is probably a good idea too. hope this helps!


----------



## Madonna (Jun 8, 2008)

I use Tend Skin. It's definitely made a big difference! It got rid of my ingrowns and itchiness from the hair growth. I use a flat cotton pad to apply it. A little bit goes a long way. Sephora carries it for $20-35, depending on which size bottle you choose.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madonna* 

 
_I use Tend Skin. It's definitely made a big difference! It got rid of my ingrowns and itchiness from the hair growth. I use a flat cotton pad to apply it. A little bit goes a long way. Sephora carries it for $20-35, depending on which size bottle you choose._

 
I have to ask, does Tend Skin burn a lot? I've heard it feels like spraying perfume on your legs after shaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouch!

Also, I've heard of something called Skin Tight but it's not too popular.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

Tend skin is just basically aspirin right? If ur low on $$$ I'd just make ur own aspirin treatment at home. I know u cansearch tons of info on at home recipes. 

I agree with pure 100% aloe vera gel, bikini zone(which has ingreds. for itchies/bumps/and redness),and exfiolating that area daily.


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 10, 2008)

I exfoliate the area with a scrub in the beginning of my shower, then at the end, i put a thin thin thin layer of thick hair conditioner/masque and shave with a clean, good razor (mach 3 or the venus). then after, i use a beeswax-based, unscented hand salve/lotion and rub a tiny bit on the area (always in the direction the hair grows). i haven't dealt with ingrowns or bumps since, and trust me, i had a huge problem with them before!


----------



## Madonna (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_I have to ask, does Tend Skin burn a lot? I've heard it feels like spraying perfume on your legs after shaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouch!

Also, I've heard of something called Skin Tight but it's not too popular._

 
I don't experience any pain using Tend Skin after waxing or shaving. But you should've seen my face the first time I did a patch test! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A friend of mine, however,  was allergic to it and broke out in a really bad rash. If you can find a more cost-friendly alternative, I say go for it- and let me know about it, too! Tend Skin just happens to work for me. HTH!


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey I'd love to find more info on this Cleancut electric razor, there are a few on their site called 'Cleancut', which one do you use?


If you want to avoid irritation and ingrowns altogether, try the Seiko Cleancut. It's a personal shaver designed just for the bikini area. I got mine on eBay but it should be available in plenty of online as well as offline retailers (Amazon, for one, and the Shaver Shop in Australia). This is like a men's electric razor but gives a much finer shave, fairly comparable to wet shaving. No nicks, no cuts, no irritation! It even lets you do shapes or designs because it only shaves hair that is quite short (the longer hairs won't be shaved). I've heard that porn stars use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think it's a combination of being very practised and also getting lots of salon waxes which weakens the hair so it is less irritating to remove. Gosh, I just realised my bikini area hasn't been in its "natural" state for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/font][/quote]


----------



## Redz24 (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Nivea for Men Aftershave Balm, yes I know it might sound strange but I don't go anywhere near really sensitive areas, so mostly on the outer area.

Works great for me, and I use it on my legs.


----------



## ms_bloom (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't see this message until just now!

The one I use is the ES412, it is the silver one. My boyfriend loves it for his face, too, and he bought the ES1080 to use for when he travels so he wouldn't have to bring batteries (the 412 runs on a C battery, the 1080 has an AC adapter). BUT we've found that the 1080 just isn't as good, it doesn't shave as close for some reason. You can also normally get the little trimmer thrown in for free which is good for trimming shapes, etc.

You need to use powder with it, so make sure to get a talc-free powder, something cornflour/cornstarch based. You could also just use cornflour from the supermarket but I find it doesn't stick as well to your skin.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Hey I'd love to find more info on this Cleancut electric razor, there are a few on their site called 'Cleancut', which one do you use?_


----------

